# Zoloft Question?



## SigKnee (Dec 15, 1999)

Just started on Zoloft a couple of days ago. Does anyone know how long it takes to work? Thanks!


----------



## k9dawn (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi, I am a newcomer to Zoloft, just starting my fourth week, taking 50 mg. From what I understand, Zoloft takes up to 6 weeks to fully kick in. I started feeling a bit better after a week, then felt like I relapsed for the next two weeks with a return of anger and anxiety and depression. They say this is a normal side effect. The past couple days have felt real good, no real panic,anxiety or depression. Things look a little brighter.There are a few side effects that affect IBS. I have the D type, and I occasionally have 'to go right now !!'







with taking Zoloft. I have been taking fiber tablets to help keep things 'more formed' when I go and Seacure for the past two months, and havent had any real D, but have had the cramps and pain that comes with D. That was normal before I started these three things, and cramps and gas are another side effect of Zoloft.There is a good website www.depressionforums.com that has a lot of message boards for many medications, including Zoloft.People there talk of the side effects they experience with Zoloft and other things related. Good luck with Zoloft,from what I have read,it seems to be one of the better SSRI's that have fewer side effects and few side effects when you decide to wean yourself off.


----------

